# Fehlermeldung bei GeForce 6600GT PCIe



## kecks (5. Februar 2006)

Habe die Tage folgende Fehlermeldung beim Starten des PCs bekommen, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann, denn meine MSI GeForce NX6600GT als PCIe Version besitzt kein zusätzliches Kabel und auch keinen Anschluß auf der Platine, wie zB bei der AGP Version für den Stromanschluss direkt ans Netzteil.

Was will mir diese Nachricht sagen? Fehlermeldung

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (6. Februar 2006)

Deine Stromversorgung reicht wahrscheinlich nicht aus... Hat das Problem auch mal, weil ich den Strom geteilt hatte(Hing noch ein externer Lüfter dran). Die Leistung reicht dann nicht aus, den Lüfter der Grafikkarte voll zu betreiben. Die Grafikkarte merkt das und riegelt ab. Guck mal in dein Gehäuse bei vollem Betrieb ob sich der Grafikkarten lüfter dreht...


Mfg

Azrael


----------



## Ichwarhier (7. Februar 2006)

Bei laufendem PC das Gehäuse aufmachen ist nicht grad das gesündeste für PC bzw. benutzer. Ich rate dazu einfach mal testweise ein stärkeres netzteil einzubauen. Was steckt derzeit für ein Netzteil drin? Gab es eine Hardware änderung? Übertaktung?
mfg
Christian


----------



## Azrael Crusader (8. Februar 2006)

In wiefern soll das nich das gesündeste für den Benutzer sein? Du solltest nur nicht grade die Hauptstromkabel zum Borad mit nem Messer durchschneiden...


----------



## Ichwarhier (8. Februar 2006)

Mein Großmeister Infolehrer hat mir mal beigebracht dass man nur ein kleines bisschen des Mainboards bei betrieb antippen muss um einen kurzschluss zu verursachen. Das kann ungesund sein. Ich mein, er war ein bisschen schrullig, vllt. wollte er uns kleine jungen und mädchen nur verbieten die PCs des Info-raumes zu ruinen 
Aber unbedingt testen würde ich es nicht...


----------



## Azrael Crusader (8. Februar 2006)

Ja....

Er soll ja auch nicht das Board anfassen ! Da hat dein Infolehrer schon recht. Auch wenn es etwas übertrieben ist. Er soll nur nach dem Lüfter GUCKEN


----------



## kecks (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Chieftec HPC 420-302DF Netzteil mit 420Watt und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leistung nicht ausreicht. 

Zu dem Anfassen des Mainboards muss ich sagen, dass es kritisch sein kann, welches übrigens nichts damit zu tun hat, ob der PC nun an ist oder nicht. Denn durch Reibung, z.B. das Gehen über Teppichböden oder der Gleichen, lädt sich jeder von uns elektrisch auf. Berührt man nun einen Chip im PC, so kann sich diese Ladung übertragen und einzelne ICs im Chip zerstören. Aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dennoch rät man bevor man Hardware anfasst sich einmal kurz zu erden, z.B. an der Heizung.

Soviel dazu  und Nein bei mir läuft alles auf Std.-Takt, Nichts ist übertaktet. Muss aber sagen, dass die Fehlermeldung bisher erst dieses eine mal kam. Kann natürlich nun sein, dass der GPU nun laut Fehlermeldung auf einen niedrigeren Takt gestellt wurde damit der Fehler nicht mehr auftaucht 

Und ja, der Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte dreht sich, so wie alle anderen Gehäuse Lüfter auch.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (9. Februar 2006)

Wegen der Takteinstellung...

Du kannst mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die jetzt niedriger eingestellt ist... Vielleicht mal nen Benchmark oder SiSoft SANDRA Test durchlaufen lassen... Sisoft Sandra gibts bei google oder pc-welt.de ...


----------



## kecks (10. Februar 2006)

Habe mir SiSoft Sandra runtergeladen. Wo kann ich denn dort den GPU Takt auslesen? Habe die Funktion noch nicht gefunden.

Wenn ich jedoch die Anzeigeoptionen anschaue, dann kann ich unter MSI Clock den 2D, 3D und den Memory Takt einsehen und ändern. Standart ist 2D = 300MHz, 3D = 500MHz und der RAM Takt liegt std. bei 1000MHz. Dort ist es im Moment auch eingestellt. Sind das denn die richtigen Werte oder schon die verringerten?


----------



## kecks (13. Februar 2006)

Die Fehlermeldung kam heute erneut! Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen kann. Habe dann direkt unter den Anzeige-Eigenschaften/MSI Clock die Taktraten angeschaut. Es wurde lediglich die 2D Clock von 300 MHz auf 299 MHz runtergeschraubt. 

Irgendwie werde ich aus dem Problem nicht schlau


----------



## Azrael Crusader (13. Februar 2006)

Hmmm...

Versuch mal den FAQ von Nvidia zu ergründen. Vielleicht gabs das Problem schon mal. Ansonsten ne Email schreiben, die sind meistens sehr hilfreich...

Tut mir leid, aber ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------

